# Recycle rescue GT pro performer freestyle  tour 1987 freestyle bmx



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2019)

On my way to the hardware store I found this with other metal scrap on the side of the road ..I beat the recyclers!  Looks solid but missing lots. Gonna be a keeper though!!


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2019)

Serial number is 6873776 I'm not sure if it's 1986 or 1987


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2019)

After some research turns out to be 1987. Most likely a pro performer and it was made in the USA!!


----------



## carbon8 (Nov 27, 2019)

Yep '87, good you saved it! Happy restoring.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2019)

I was  12 years old when this was available in local shops...I remember seeing it in Salinas CA in a shop on the east side.  It was the pink edition . Should be fun bringing this back to rider status...should have a new hole in my wallet soon enough...ugh


----------



## carbon8 (Nov 27, 2019)

SJ_BIKER said:


> I was  12 years old when this was available in local shops...I remember seeing it in Salinas CA in a shop on the east side.  It was the pink edition . Should be fun bringing this back to rider status...should have a new hole in my wallet soon enough...ugh





One option and what I'd do would be to restore/refinish the frame/fork and display on a shelf especially if the parts are too costly which I'm sure they are being that its a pro. I'm an OG finish guy and do all I can to save the finish but I think yours is too far gone so maybe you can have that pink eye candy one from your old shop.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Nov 27, 2019)

Old ad


----------



## Just Jeff (Nov 27, 2019)

Nice save! I had a neon pink one for a while in High School for a while too. Great freestyle bike as well.


----------



## undercover_poe (Jan 15, 2020)

Looks to be in great shape. Just needs a little cleaning. When can we see a pic of the final?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Balloonoob (Jan 15, 2020)

Dang that's awesome. Lucky find. Congrats!


----------

